# Congas anyone?



## Ludwig Von Chumpsky

Any conga players here? I bought a pair of LPs, and I know HOW to tune them. But I'd like to know if they're too tight or loose. They seem to ring too much compared to what I've heard on youtube instructional videos.


----------

